# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  [Omicron] New Covid Strain B.1.1529

## Pauls' Revere

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/othe...ica/ar-AAR7yUH

(Bloomberg) -- Scientists in South Africa are studying a recently identified new coronavirus variant of concern, stoking fears the country may face a potentially severe fourth wave that could spread internationally.

In Botswana -- a neighbor of the South Africa -- the new variant has been detected in vaccinated people, Kereng Masupu, coordinator of the Presidential Covid-19 Task Force, said in statement. 

B.1.1529 is likely to have evolved during a chronic infection of an immuno-compromised person, possibly in an untreated HIV/AIDS patient, said Francois Balloux, director of the UCL Genetics Institute. The worlds biggest number of HIV cases has complicated South Africas efforts to fight the coronavirus pandemic, as immuno-compromised people can harbor the virus for longer, scientists say.

While the government opted for a very strict lockdown at the start of the pandemic in March 2020, subsequent curbs have generally been driven by hospitalization rates. *A preferred tactic is to ban the sale of alcohol, as it spares health centers from the burden of drink-related accidents and fights.* 

The outbreak of the new variant is at an early stage and studies are ongoing, but officials do expect, unfortunately, to start seeing pressure in the healthcare system in the next few days and weeks, De Oliveira said.

----------


## belian78

Wheels on the bus go round and round...round and round...round and round.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> While the government opted for a very strict lockdown at the start of the pandemic in March 2020, subsequent curbs have generally been driven by hospitalization rates. *A preferred tactic is to ban the sale of alcohol, as it spares health centers from the burden of drink-related accidents and fights.*


They have done this before... Most people have stocked up in case it happens again after the first time.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Wheels on the bus go round and round...round and round...round and round.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

News media had this new variant news out since Wed with no impact on US stock markets but suddenly US stock market tanks 700 points this morning during US holidays... probably just coincidence that it happened after this breaking news:

Nov 26, 2021
*Israel warns of ‘emergency’ after detecting new virus strain*

2 hours ago

JERUSALEM  (AP) — Prime Minister Naftali Bennett said Israel is “on the threshold  of an emergency situation” on Friday after authorities detected the  country’s first case of a new coronavirus variant in a traveler who  returned from Malawi. 
The Health Ministry said the traveler and two other suspected cases, all of whom had been vaccinated, were placed in isolation.
A  new coronavirus variant has been detected in South Africa that  scientists say is a concern because of its high number of mutations and  rapid spread among young people in Gauteng, the country’s most populous  province.
At a  Cabinet meeting convened Friday to discuss the new variant, Israeli  Prime Minister Naftali Bennett said it is more contagious and spreads  more rapidly than the delta variant. He said authorities were still  gathering information on whether it evades vaccines or is deadlier.
“We  are currently at the threshold of an emergency situation,” he said. “I  ask everyone to be prepared and to fully join in the work around the  clock.”

apnews.com/article/coronavirus-pandemic-science-health-south-africa-middle-east-14b1419135057aaf96bfb495742e4ab1


A tiny country in mideast happens to be on the leading edge of almost all major Covid virus (not man made) and vaccine efficacy studies and news, vaccine data that moves vaccine makers stocks and world markets.  Perhaps they have the best expertise in the world on studying non-man made viruses like Covid just as they seem to do on man-made virus like Pegasus that's been infecting mobile phones around the world in recent months.

Sharp shifts in fed interest rates calculations this morning also.




> *Dow futures drop more than 700 points on fears of new Covid variant*
> 
> FRI NOV 26 2021
> U.S. stock futures dropped on Friday on renewed Covid fears over a new variant.
> Futures  for the Dow Jones Industrial Average fell 756 points, or 2.11%. S&P  500 futures lost 1.6% and Nasdaq 100 futures shed 0.9%. Friday is a  shortened trading day because of the Thanksgiving holiday with U.S.  markets closing at 1 p.m. ET.

----------


## 69360

I. Don't. Care.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Great.  More fearmongering.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

4th wave, is this now a tower defense game?

----------


## belian78

Just wait until they start tying viruses to climate change, there has already been articles eluding to child cardiac events are on the rise due to climate change.  It's truly like watching cartoons anymore, looking at mainstream anything.

----------


## devil21

World Bank documents state that the covid exercise will continue into 2024.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *New Covid Strain B.1.1529*


https://twitter.com/chillywillers/st...97508834791435


https://twitter.com/disclosetv/statu...92200376934403

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Snowball

*I find it odd that this variant went from "at least 10" to definitely "32 Mutations" in the spike protein overnight.


I also find it odd that there is no mention of it whatsoever on the internet until less than 2 days ago, while other strains and variants have been logged on Wikipedia for months.*


Did they throw us for a loop over the holiday? Dow is down over 900 on the abbreviated session.

United States has banned travel from 8 African countries.


First mention on internet marked November 24, but article contents have been greatly changed ("last updated 2:50 pm" today):
< 2 days ago —
Covid ‘super variant’ with 32 mutations found with cases in South Africa, Botswana and Hong Kong
Variant B.1.1.529 has an "extremely high" number of mutations but so far only ten cases have been detected
https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/co...g-kong-1316864

Scientists said the new variant has at least 10 mutations, compared to two for Delta and three for Beta.
https://www.ibtimes.com/south-africa...ations-3345412

Overnight Thanksgiving:
Omicron COVID Variant Discovered in Israel As Heavily Mutated Strain Spreads
The new variant, which is thought to have 32 mutations in its spike protein and is feared to be able to bypass vaccines and immunity gained from being infected before, has also been found in Botswana, Hong Kong and South Africa. The new variant has been described as the "the worst one we've seen so far" and scientists are concerned about it spreading. There have been 59 cases confirmed so far.
https://www.newsweek.com/nu-b-1-1-52...preads-1653456

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/Lukewearechange/...32846570192901



https://twitter.com/JennaEllisEsq/st...95629295742979

----------


## Occam's Banana

> United States has banned travel from 8 African countries.


"Simon Says" ... "Red Light, Green Light" ... whatever ... it's all just a power game to these bastards.

https://twitter.com/mtracey/status/1464291503271038979

----------


## tod evans

> https://twitter.com/disclosetv/statu...92200376934403

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Omicron - That would make it the 15th specially named variant. And the vaccines were supposedly designed for v1.

Omicron: everything you need to know about new Covid variant




> What is it called?
> 
> The variant was initially referred to as B.1.1.529, but on Friday was designated as a variant of concern (VOC) by the World Health Organization because of its concerning mutations and because preliminary evidence suggests an increased risk of reinfection with this variant. The WHO system assigns such variants a Greek letter, to provide a non-stigmatising label that does not associate new variants with the location where they were first detected. The new variant has been called Omicron.
> 
> When was the Omicron variant first detected?
> 
> The B.1.1.529 variant was identified on Tuesday and highlighted as a concern due to its high number of mutations, which could lead it to evade immunity. It was also linked to a surge in case numbers in the Gauteng province of South Africa, an urban area containing Pretoria and Johannesburg, in the past two weeks. These two factors put it quickly on the radar of international monitors, with the chief medical adviser to the UK Health and Security Agency describing the variant as the most worrying weve seen.
> 
> Where did it come from?
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The lies and spin already being put out:

- "Scientists say that the unusual constellation of mutations suggests it may have emerged during a chronic infection of an immunocompromised person, such as an untreated HIV/Aids patient....The variant has more than 30 mutations on its spike protein"

That is a misdirection. The mutation is most likely caused by the leaky vaccines, which only target the spike proteins. They are trying to blame it on something else.

- "The vaccines should still work against this new variant."

Really? A vaccine, that was leaky from the start, that targets a spike protein that has undergone 30 mutations, still works? Not buying that. People who have some immunity to this variant are people who have natural immunity from exposure to one or more of the previous variants.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Snowball

> The lies and spin already being put out:
> 
> - "Scientists say that the unusual constellation of mutations suggests it may have emerged during a chronic infection of an immunocompromised person, such as an untreated HIV/Aids patient....The variant has more than 30 mutations on its spike protein"
> 
> That is a misdirection. The mutation is most likely caused by the leaky vaccines, which only target the spike proteins. They are trying to blame it on something else.
> 
> - *"The vaccines should still work against this new variant."*
> 
> Really? A vaccine, that was leaky from the start, that targets a spike protein that has undergone 30 mutations, still works? Not buying that. People who have some immunity to this variant are people who have natural immunity from exposure to one or more of the previous variants.


Other reports are suggesting the vaccines won't work against a variant with this many mutations. The virus itself, being surrounded by spike proteins, was not targeted by the vaccines. That's why the mRNA instructs cells to replicate spike proteins, not the virus. So, if the antibodies made are curated for the original Covid-19 spike proteins, a mutation with 10-30+ variants (not just 2 or 3) might escape the immune response which is operating on old blueprints. This is why the anti-vaxxers always said, watch out for Antibody Dependent Enhancement (ADE), it's a Pandora's Box. 

I don't think they are lying about vaccines being ineffective; sooner-or-later that is inevitable.

----------


## oyarde

South Afrikan- Botswana 1.1.529 plague. Discovered  11/23/21 using samples from 11/14 - 11/16 . Time for your 5th booster.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Just in time to cancel Christmas. Airstrip One is already conceding the possibility:

*Public must prepare for change in restrictions in wake of new South African Covid variant, JCVI scientist warns* 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/202...ce=ground.news

The public need to be ready for a change in Covid restrictions in the wake of the new South African variant, a JCVI scientist has warned.

Professor Adam Finn, a member of the Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI), said more needs to be learned about the new variant to assess its threat level - but said new restrictions cannot be ruled out.

Speaking on Good Morning Britain, Prof Finn said he was unable to predict whether the emergence of the variant could affect Christmas.

He said: “On the one hand, I don’t want to induce unnecessary anxiety in people [LOL - OB], but on the other hand, I think we all need to be ready for the possibility of a change in the restrictions.”

[...]


https://twitter.com/DailyMailUK/stat...13620724801560

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Lol. Can’t imagine why they would do that.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Globalist

Personally I'm waiting for the Megatron and Unicron variants.

----------


## devil21

Omicron rearranged is moronic.

That is all.

----------


## RJB

Whao!  I didn't catch that at first!




> 





> Lol. Can’t imagine why they would do that.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


I bet Chi will also end up being skipped.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/news/york-decl...074026369.html

HuffPost
*New York Declares State Of Emergency To Hike Hospital Capacity Ahead Of Omicron Variant*
Mary Papenfuss
Sat, November 27, 2021, 6:38 AM

The emergency declaration will allow the state Department of Health to limit nonessential and nonurgent hospital procedures in situations where a hospital has less than 10% staffed bed capacity.

The order will also expand state purchasing capability to obtain emergency medical supplies.

“We’ve taken extraordinary action to prevent the spread of COVID-19 and combat this pandemic. However, we continue to see warning signs of spikes this upcoming winter, and while the new Omicron variant has yet to be detected in New York State, it’s coming,” Hochul said.

“In preparation, I am announcing urgent steps today to expand hospital capacity and help ensure our hospital systems can tackle any challenges posed by the pandemic as we head into the winter months,” the governor said.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *New York Declares State Of Emergency To Hike Hospital Capacity Ahead Of Omicron Variant*


https://twitter.com/ClaireFosterPHD/...55462339518464

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


Apparently, they skipped "Nu" too:

https://twitter.com/LevineJonathan/s...26343388270601

----------


## acptulsa

Oh, boy!  I can't wait for the next variant!

----------


## pcosmar

the Cold mutates.

WHO knew.

----------


## 69360

NY governor declares a state of emergency amid mass panic. Meanwhile in FL it's Saturday.

----------


## acptulsa

Oklahoma has bedlam today.

But then, we've had that for decades.



I figure 57,000 people will be in that stadium today.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 



LOL, plus rep.

Somwhow they weren't that circumspect in their naming conventions when it came to protecting famous American brand Delta Airlines.

----------


## Matt Collins

Europe is locking down again...

From the WSJ:

https://youtu.be/V4sUFXVnuyk

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> https://www.yahoo.com/news/york-decl...074026369.html
> 
> HuffPost
> *New York Declares State Of Emergency To Hike Hospital Capacity Ahead Of Omicron Variant*
> Mary Papenfuss
> Sat, November 27, 2021, 6:38 AM
> 
> The emergency declaration will allow the state Department of Health to limit nonessential and nonurgent hospital procedures in situations where a hospital has less than 10% staffed bed capacity.
> 
> ...





> https://twitter.com/ClaireFosterPHD/...55462339518464





> NY governor declares a state of emergency amid mass panic. Meanwhile in FL it's Saturday.


Amateurs. Newsom has never given up emergency powers. It’s been a non-stop emergency since early 2020.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...a-For-3rd-Time

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Follow the money. That is exactly what this comes down to. It is a straight forward process to create a new vaccine to target the latest version of COVID. The reason it is not done yet is that it will cost money, and they want to sell as much of the old vaccine as possible.
> ...


A new omicron vaccine is coming. And this means that everyone will go back to the unvaccinated category until they get their omicron vaccine.




> Moderna Inc. shares gained after Chief Medical Officer Paul Burton said he suspects the new omicron coronavirus variant may elude current vaccines, and if so, a reformulated shot could be available early in the new year.  
> 
> “We should know about the ability of the current vaccine to provide protection in the next couple of weeks,” Burton said Sunday on the BBC’s “Andrew Marr Show.”
> 
> “If we have to make a brand new vaccine, I think that’s going to be early 2022 before that’s really going to be available in large quantities,” he said. “The remarkable thing about the mRNA vaccines, the Moderna platform, is that we can move very fast,” he said.  
> ...
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-in-early-2022

----------


## helenpaul

Im more afraid of Godzilla or Rodan attacking me. Fauci, the  evil DR of Treblinka, i mean the White House, will want to use this  for  more  lock-ups and medical experiments  but alot  of  dem governors are  up for  election in 2022 and they will be hesitant to lock up again.

----------


## Occam's Banana

... "we do need a 'Big Brother'" ... because "Omicron variant" ...

https://twitter.com/echo_chamberz/st...49986880008197

----------


## CaptUSA

> Omicron could just turn out to be the cure. Mild or no effects and natural immunity going forward.


We have more to learn, but this is the hope.  The problem is that the corporate press, corporate government, and corporate medical industry are not really interested in "cures".  

The promising thing (again it's really early) is that you may get spillover protection from Omicron that would cover you against other more dangerous variants.  Just imagine if Mother Nature mutated a cure for a man-made virus...  That would be spectacular.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Omicron could just turn out to be the cure. Mild or no effects and natural immunity going forward.


Which is why governments want to cut off world travel to prevent it from spreading.

----------


## 69360

> We have more to learn, but this is the hope.  The problem is that the corporate press, corporate government, and corporate medical industry are not really interested in "cures".  
> 
> The promising thing (again it's really early) is that you may get spillover protection from Omicron that would cover you against other more dangerous variants.  Just imagine if Mother Nature mutated a cure for a man-made virus...  That would be spectacular.


Or the lab that made the original covid released this one as a cure. We are never going to know the truth.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Panic is the default state for these clowns.

The science *fear* is settled. Follow the science *fear*.

https://twitter.com/chrislhayes/stat...49261044260876

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Every possible weather storm has a name. Every sniffle will have a name.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> The promising thing (again it's really early) is that you may get spillover protection from Omicron that would cover you against other more dangerous variants.  Just imagine if Mother Nature mutated a cure for a man-made virus...  That would be spectacular.


Not that spectacular, that's pretty much how viruses work. They mutate and change efficacy and other properties.

----------


## Occam's Banana

You should be afraid!
Are you afraid yet?
Please be afraid ...

----------


## donnay

> Omicron could just turn out to be the cure. Mild or no effects and natural immunity going forward.




I absolutely think this is true.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## CaptUSA

So, here's some anecdotal info...

My whole household was sick over the past week.  Stuffy sinuses, headaches, dry coughs, exhaustion.  Me, my wife, my daughter and her husband all had the same thing.  My son and granddaughter were spared.  Very little if any symptoms.  We suspected it was probably Omicron, but could have just been another cold.

Last night, my daughter went back to work (she's a travel MSN staying with us while on assignment).  Wouldn't you know it, she tested positive, confirming our suspicions.  Because of her job, she's been vaccinated and recently boosted.  My wife and I have already had Covid.  My son-in-law just left the Army before needing to get vaccinated and he had never had Covid.

So who had it worse??
My symptoms were pretty mild.  
My wife's symptoms got pretty bad the first day or so, but now just some mild lingering effects. (I think she was kinda letting the fear get to her in the first day or so)
My vaccinated and boosted daughter's symptoms were mild like mine.
My son-in-law's symptoms were the most mild, but he did complain of headaches and neck pain.
My 12-year-old son had nothing.
My 2-year-old granddaughter had a runny nose (like every 2-year-old).

So my anecdotal conclusion based on personal experience is that omicron is a completely different strain.  Vaccination status or immunity from prior infection doesn't protect you from this strain.  But the symptoms are mild.  I treated with vitamins, liquids, ibuprofen for the headaches and Sudafed to alleviate the sinus pressure.  

There were 2 possible contacts where we could have picked up the virus:  My daughter worked a shift with a doctor who was complaining of neck pain that tested positive afterwards, or my son had an 11-year old friend over who subsequently tested positive.  (This kid's mom is a SJW Sociology professor at the local university.  We've agreed to disagree on a great many things, but she rushed out to get her son 3 shots as soon as he was eligible.  Lotta good that did.  But she will credit his mild symptoms to the jabs, regardless.)

Anyway, real world experience here.

----------


## devil21

@CaptUSA ^^^^^^^ Or your jabbed daughter showered you all with fresh spike proteins from her recent fresh jab.  That's a much more likely scenario than Omicron or whatever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So, here's some anecdotal info...
> 
> My whole household was sick over the past week.  Stuffy sinuses, headaches, dry coughs, exhaustion.  Me, my wife, my daughter and her husband all had the same thing.  My son and granddaughter were spared.  Very little if any symptoms.  We suspected it was probably Omicron, but could have just been another cold.
> 
> Last night, my daughter went back to work (she's a travel MSN staying with us while on assignment).  Wouldn't you know it, she tested positive, confirming our suspicions.  Because of her job, she's been vaccinated and recently boosted.  My wife and I have already had Covid.  My son-in-law just left the Army before needing to get vaccinated and he had never had Covid.
> 
> So who had it worse??
> My symptoms were pretty mild.  
> My wife's symptoms got pretty bad the first day or so, but now just some mild lingering effects. (I think she was kinda letting the fear get to her in the first day or so)
> ...


More anecdotal evidence: many friends and their families have had Covid in the past couple of weeks. Several tested positive today, with tests we had to “lend” them, because like good leftists, they got all their shots and boosters, and assumed nothing would ever happen to them. They don't prepare for anything. No vitamins, nothing. And they still interacted with people after getting sick or exposed.

Anyway, out of the 8 or so people we now know that have Covid, all were vaccinated, none had Covid in the past. Meanwhile, all of us who had V1.0 of the virus in early 2020 still haven't caught it again. Crossing our fingers. Eventually viruses mutate around natural immunity too, just not as rapidly and easily as they adapt to leaky, narrowly targeted “vaccines”.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> More anecdotal evidence: many friends and their families have had Covid in the past couple of weeks. Several tested positive today, with tests we had to “lend” them, because like good leftists, they got all their shots and boosters, and assumed nothing would ever happen to them. They don't prepare for anything. No vitamins, nothing. And they still interacted with people after getting sick or exposed.
> 
> Anyway, out of the 8 or so people we now know that have Covid, all were vaccinated, none had Covid in the past. Meanwhile, all of us who had V1.0 of the virus in early 2020 still haven't caught it again. Crossing our fingers. Eventually viruses mutate around natural immunity too, just not as rapidly and easily as they adapt to leaky, narrowly targeted “vaccines”.


Add 3 more fully vaccinated people I know of with COVID. Purely anecdotal. 

It seems that many of these people are having more severe cases than they may have had without the "vaccine". Is ADE or vaccine induced enhancement occurring?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hancement-quot

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A strange new symptom of the omicron variant has emerged




> Symptoms of the omicron variant differ from past COVID-19 symptoms, making the coronavirus more difficult to detect unless tested.
> 
> According to health experts, a new and unique symptom of the omicron variant has emerged: Night sweats.
> 
> “People aren’t reporting a loss of taste or smell as much with omicron as they were with previous variants,” Dr. John Torres, NBC News senior medical correspondent told the Today Show. “But people are reporting night sweats, which is a very strange symptom that they say they’re having.”
> ...
> More: https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2022/...-of-covid.html


People I know who caught Omicron, both vaxxed and unvaxxed, have had the night sweats.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> A strange new symptom of the omicron variant has emerged
> 
> 
> 
> People I know who caught Omicron, both vaxxed and unvaxxed, have had the night sweats.


I'm going to go out on a limb here, but aren't night sweats a pretty normal symptom of any infection that results in a fever?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm going to go out on a limb here, but aren't night sweats a pretty normal symptom of any infection that results in a fever?


Yep. Especially when the fever breaks. Can also be a sign of a lot of things other than fever.

I think their point is that it is a symptom that most people didn't get with previous Covid variants (probably unless they had a high fever), and now they are getting night sweats with Omicron with only a very low grade fever.

----------


## devil21

> A strange new symptom of the omicron variant has emerged
> 
> People I know who caught Omicron, both vaxxed and unvaxxed, have had the night sweats.


Just a random site for demonstration purposes but....

https://wickedsheets.com/night-sweat...-night-sweats/

Also a symptom of various autoimmune diseases, as the body attacks itself.  Sounds more reasonable an explanation than an omicron.

Hell, I get night sweats if I eat a pork chop and carby meal too close to bed time.  Meat sweats they're called.

--------------------------

Looks like the admissions that the shots are harming people is starting to creep into media recently.  Seeing rumors elsewhere about a recall being ordered?  Perhaps it's getting close to time to reverse the narrative and piss everyone off even further.  No OSHA mandate was maybe the start.  Wait until media and "authorities" start openly admitting that the shots aren't effective and are instead harming and killing people....and it's only a relatively short matter of time until the shots kill most recipients.  I'm not yet entirely banking on that script being rolled out but I'd put the odds of it at 75/25.  Something comes to mind about certain people being historically very good at creating mass revolts....

eta:  if 60 Minutes and/or similar MSM shows start airing stories with crying children about 35yo moms dropping dead from heart attacks and having legs amputated because of clots soon after taking shots, better batten down the hatches folks.

----------

